# App on my Android tablet crashes when I try to watch live TV



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a Nexus 7 (2013) running Android 5.0 (Lollipop).

My DirecTV app is version 3.2.6

It may have something to do with Lollipop, as it was working great until my tablet upgraded to Android 5.0 on Friday. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

No Android here, but I'd try un-install / re-install.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, but doing a re-install did not fix it. I'm seeing on the 'net that there are issues with video streaming and Lollipop. :nono2:


----------



## Jacksmyname (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd agree it's probably Lollipop. The app runs great on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1, running ICS 4.0.4.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but doing a re-install did not fix it. I'm seeing on the 'net that there are issues with video streaming and Lollipop. :nono2:


Interesting. . . the IOS8 upgrade apparently defaulted to CC on for videos. . . DirecTV, CNN, WatchESPN, HBOGo, Netflix and maybe others.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Interesting. . . the IOS8 upgrade apparently defaulted to CC on for videos. . . DirecTV, CNN, WatchESPN, HBOGo, Netflix and maybe others.


I'm not having an issue w/cc - I can't stream a video at all with the D* app.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

The genie go app doesn't work either.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just saw a clue to this issue......

On my Nexus 7 (2013) I have an app called 'Changelog Droid'. (Great app , by the way.)

'Changelog Droid' has the latest patch notes for all of the apps I have on my tablet, and updates them immediately when an app gets an update.

While going through the list this morning I noticed the DirecTV app received an update on November 17th, although there was no version number change. Here are the November 17th notes from 'Changelog Droid':

==========================

We've made discovering new movies and TV shows even easier. Now you'll see the hottest titles at the top of your screen - just tap to watch or record!

Plus additional performance enhancements and bug fixes.

Support for Lollipop coming soon.

==========================

Link to 'Changelog Droid' app


----------



## Jacksmyname (Nov 11, 2014)

Athlon646464 said:


> Just saw a clue to this issue......
> 
> On my Nexus 7 (2013) I have an app called 'Changelog Droid'. (Great app , by the way.)
> 
> ...


There's your answer. The current version doesn't support Lollipop (you have the current version of the app).


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Update:

Tablet version of the app was updated to 3.3.7 last night. Lollipop support has been added!

My Nexus 7 (2013) is streaming again!


----------



## Jacksmyname (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Glad you're up and running.


----------

